# Cost of Clomid (or clomiphene) in the US without insurance?



## KahluaCupcake

I'm trying to find the answer to this online and am hitting dead ends. Essentially, I am finding all sorts of answers..from $9 for clomiphene at walmart without insurance, to $100 per cycle for clomid.

My insurance will not cover clomid, I already checked. So I'm just curious what I should expect to pay. And no, even $100 isn't a big issue...just wondering. :)
Thanks so much!!


----------



## caphybear

I get mine as a generic at my grocery store (ingles). I pay $3 per 50mg... therefore I pay $6 for 100mg. Hope this helps.


----------



## augustluvers

Rite Aid and Walmart seel clomid (generic) $8.99 for 5 pills @ 50mg each. With a prescription


----------



## wanting2010

I paid $9 for 50 mg (5 pills) at Wal-Mart. It was $18 for 100 mg (10 pills) and $24 for 150 mg (15 pills).


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Thank you ladies!

Currently I get my prescriptions at Walgreens. I wonder if they could tell me what they'll charge...or if I could transfer a single prescription to another pharmacy if it's cheaper. Guess I'll find out eventually!


----------



## wanting2010

You should be able to call and ask them how much it will cost. I called several different pharmacies before filling my Femara prescription this time and they all had no problem telling me what it would cost. :thumbup: I just had to tell them how many pills.


----------



## amommy

It is easy to transfer a prescription. I have bought unprescribed clomid as well and usually people will sell it for $5 a pill. You have a prescription so it isn't a problem for you to buy it that way, I was just letting you know!


----------



## Dazed

Hey huh. Good to see you back in the game. I just refilled mine and I can't use my insurance plan on it. It costs me $24 per cycle for 50mg.


----------



## Esther90

caphybear said:


> I get mine as a generic at my grocery store (ingles). I pay $3 per 50mg... therefore I pay $6 for 100mg. Hope this helps.

A huge thank you for this post! It really helps!

https://snippetsmania.com/dimg/clomid.jpg


----------

